
It's time to shift focus to Global Financial Stability- Starting with the young - finllectteam
https://apps.apple.com/ae/app/finllect/id1481062156
======
finllectteam
Our mission at Finllect is to aid young adults into bring mindfulness to
money!

What is Finllect? Finllect is an app that makes financial literacy accessible
to the Gen Z with bite-sized financial content and product recommendations.

What kind of Content do we offer? Our digital financial feed includes bite-
sized learning packs across five categories: budget, save, invest, earn and
mental health & money.

Why should you consider us? With the official launch of our app in Jan 2020
with over 6,000+ students signed onto our beta program. This could be your
opportunity to interact with young adults and help them become more mindful
with their money.

Want to join our movement? Get the App:
[https://apps.apple.com/ae/app/finllect/id1481062156](https://apps.apple.com/ae/app/finllect/id1481062156)
Reach out to us: hello@finllect.ae

Let's make financial literacy available to our next generation! Cheers! Team
Finllect

